# Want bat file to manually start tivobeacon, tivoserver, tivotransfer



## pcumming (Sep 11, 2006)

Want bat file to manually start tivobeacon, tivoserver, tivotransfer

I have had success creating a batch file for my Logitech webcam that 
does a NET START to start a service. I also set up a bat file to do a 
plain vanilla "START" on a few programs. Works great... 

I want to do the same thing for Tivobeacon, tivotransfer and tivoserver 
but am not having much luck tonight for some reason. 


I can start tivobeacon manually from the services dialog but cannot 
seem to get it to start using NET START or START "1" .... in a bat 
file. If I try to start it from a CMD prompt it acts as if it starts but never shows up in task manager under processes. Only can get it to show up if I start from services.msc


****Any help appreciated to get these programs running via command files 
manually so that I do not always have them loaded (under Windows XP). 


Thanks so much, 

Peter


----------



## pcumming (Sep 11, 2006)

I eventually got it working albeit TivoBeacon is slow to start. 

In bat file on desktop: 


START "1" "C:\Progra~1\Common~1\TiVosh~1\Beacon\TivoBeacon.exe" 
START "2" "C:\Progra~1\Common~1\TiVosh~1\Transfer\TiVoTransfer.exe" 
/service /registry /auto:TivoTransfer 


Then I use this to kill it (must search for taskkill.exe on google and 
download it. Put in windows subdirectory (if you do not have XP Pro) 


taskkill /F /im tivobeacon.exe /T 
taskkill /f /im tivotransfer.exe /t 


FYI 


Peter


----------



## Q2112 (Sep 12, 2006)

this works on XP as long as you are logged on to the machine...but what if you want the batch file to start the server and tivo transfer when the system reboots? I have tried it and cannot get tivotransfer to start.

any idea?


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

hackman


----------

